# 2 female gerbil pups



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I have got 2 female gerbil pups up for adoption 

the are agouti colouring...i would like them to both go together preferably. i'd need to see that you have a tank or some sort of housing for them already but apart from that they are free 

PM me if you are interested


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

aww too cute.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

thank you 

i friend from where i used to work has just been in tough with me and has said that she is very interested in having them so i think they will be going to her


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

If i wasn't getting some more this Sunday, i'd have them 

They're so bloody cute!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

haha  my mate is going to come and pick them up on friday when she has got a tank etc all set up 

don't want them to goo  they are my lil babies


----------

